# Tarantinos new film, "Django", uses the word ****** 108 times



## Sunni Man

The movie is about a slave owner in the south before the Civil War.

So to maintain correct era dialouge in the movie; the word ****** is liberally used.


The use of the word ****** is historically accurate and apropo for the time period.

But another film maker Spike Lee says that it's just blatant racism and has no place in the movie.


Agree or disagree?


----------



## Oddball

Tarantino is the most overrated producer/director/writer of our time. 

'nuf said.


----------



## syrenn

Sunni Man said:


> The movie is about a slave owner in the south before the Civil War.
> 
> So to maintain correct era dialouge in the movie; the word ****** is liberally used.
> 
> 
> The use of the word ****** is historically accurate and apropo for the time period.
> 
> But another film maker Spike Lee says that it's just blatant racism and has no place in the movie.
> 
> 
> Agree or disagree?




lets see... historically correct= bad

use of the word in current rap dialog= good.


----------



## NoNukes

Sunni Man said:


> The movie is about a slave owner in the south before the Civil War.
> 
> So to maintain correct era dialouge in the movie; the word ****** is liberally used.
> 
> 
> The use of the word ****** is historically accurate and apropo for the time period.
> 
> But another film maker Spike Lee says that it's just blatant racism and has no place in the movie.
> 
> 
> Agree or disagree?



Racist.


----------



## NoNukes

That was a joke.


----------



## GHook93

Oddball said:


> Tarantino is the most overrated producer/director/writer of our time.
> 
> 'nuf said.



Can't agree with that he had some great movies:
(1) Reservoir Dogs - One of my favorite non-godfather gangster movies.
(2) Pulp Fiction - Com on who didn't love this master-piece.
(3) Jackie Brown - Jackson stole the show of a great movie. 
(4) Kill Bill - I loved both of them. Very exciting. 
(5) Inglourious Basterds - Well acted and entertaining, but a little over-rated, but still a great flick!
(6) True Romance - Classic movie!
(7) From Dusk Til Dawn - Loved this vampire flick! Had a degree of originality that people like me enjoyed.


----------



## konradv

Oddball said:


> Tarantino is the most overrated producer/director/writer of our time.
> 
> 'nuf said.



Well I guess we got THE WORD, guys.


----------



## tinydancer

Sunni Man said:


> The movie is about a slave owner in the south before the Civil War.
> 
> So to maintain correct era dialouge in the movie; the word ****** is liberally used.
> 
> 
> The use of the word ****** is historically accurate and apropo for the time period.
> 
> But another film maker Spike Lee says that it's just blatant racism and has no place in the movie.
> 
> 
> Agree or disagree?



It has every place in a movie because the word ****** was real.  Screw everyone else who thinks it shouldn't be used now in a historical sense when gang bangers call each other ******* on a day to day.

Hell's bells I come from the time period when a hoe was a gardening instrument and I'm not suing the ass out of some rap company now. 

Now historically, one has to use ******. Two ways. ****** in derogatory terms. Horrid. But it happened. There were worse terms that were more disgusting than that. 

Or ****** in a good way like" ****** riggin" when I lived south. That was a term that applied to you if you could find the best way to do something without paying the man, you called it "****** riggin".

Highest compliment you could give anyone on the planet. You had made it man. It meant you figured out a way that you beat the man. 

Colloquialisms are tough especially with pc cops. Too bad. Because so many times they help define a region or a history.


----------



## YoungRepublican

Django was an awesome movie.. My personal movie opinion is check it out. Movies are so damn expensive now a days, but this one was worth the 10 bucks


----------



## there4eyeM

It is art. 

It is history. 

It is fine.


----------



## Politico

I would have rounded it out to 110 myself.


----------



## Sallow

Sunni Man said:


> The movie is about a slave owner in the south before the Civil War.
> 
> So to maintain correct era dialouge in the movie; the word ****** is liberally used.
> 
> 
> The use of the word ****** is historically accurate and apropo for the time period.
> 
> But another film maker Spike Lee says that it's just blatant racism and has no place in the movie.
> 
> 
> Agree or disagree?



Both.


----------



## Sallow

Oddball said:


> Tarantino is the most overrated producer/director/writer of our time.
> 
> 'nuf said.



Who "overrated" him?

The Free Market?


----------



## there4eyeM

Spike Lee also criticized Eastwood for having no blacks in the battle of Iwo Jima.


----------



## Moonglow

Oh lawdy, lawdy, what iz we gonna do!?


----------



## Katzndogz

If it is historically accurate why was Huckleberry Finn and Tom Sawyer rewritten to eliminate the term?   The complaint is not that it was used but that like Tarantino's use of violence over used.  Stuffing it in wherever it would fit instead of where it was the most effective at advancing the narrative.   If someone doesn't like it they are racist.


----------



## Sunni Man

Spike Lee is a huge hypocrite on this issue.

His film "Do the right thing" has the word ****** used 8 times.


----------



## Pogo

Spike Lee would be wrong if he said that, and as a filmmaker himself he should get that.  I'd far rather see historical fidelity than PC poisoning.

That being said though, I haven't seen any evidence that Spike Lee did say that -- ?
And I won't condemn on hearsay.


----------



## 4Horsemen

Spike Lee is just mad because he didn't make this movie. 

5 Stars. great movie.


----------



## 4Horsemen

Pogo said:


> Spike Lee would be wrong if he said that, and as a filmmaker himself he should get that.  I'd far rather see historical fidelity than PC poisoning.
> 
> That being said though, I haven't seen any evidence that Spike Lee did say that -- ?
> And I won't condemn on hearsay.



oh yeah he said it. 

Spike Lee On 'Django Unchained': Filmmaker Calls Movie 'Disrespectful'


----------



## Pogo

4Horsemen said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spike Lee would be wrong if he said that, and as a filmmaker himself he should get that.  I'd far rather see historical fidelity than PC poisoning.
> 
> That being said though, I haven't seen any evidence that Spike Lee did say that -- ?
> And I won't condemn on hearsay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah he said it.
> 
> Spike Lee On 'Django Unchained': Filmmaker Calls Movie 'Disrespectful'
Click to expand...


Thanks for the link, but it's still not there.  He says it "disrespects my ancestors".  He doesn't mention "******".  I still got nothing.

He does also say he's not going to watch it, which is asinine as it means he has no basis for the disrespect analysis.  Much like the RW wackos did/do with Michael Moore films.  But Lee never mentions vocabulary here unless I was unable to find that part.


----------



## Synthaholic

Oddball said:


> Tarantino is the most overrated producer/director/writer of our time.
> 
> 'nuf said.


True, but that said, Spike Lee is just wrong.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Katzndogz said:


> If it is historically accurate why was Huckleberry Finn and Tom Sawyer rewritten to eliminate the term?   The complaint is not that it was used but that like Tarantino's use of violence over used.  Stuffing it in wherever it would fit instead of where it was the most effective at advancing the narrative.   If someone doesn't like it they are racist.



Tom Sawyer and Huck Finn were re-written to satisfy the PC bullshitters.

Might wanna check again, back to that time, and see how many times the word "******" was actually used in what was considered "polite speech".

You'd be surprised.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

This particular argument has been going on between Spike Lee and Quentin Tarantino for at least a decade already.


----------



## NoNukes

theDoctorisIn said:


> This particular argument has been going on between Spike Lee and Quentin Tarantino for at least a decade already.



Densely Washington got into the argument when Tony Scott brought Tarantino in to punch up the dialogue for Crimson Tide. How long ago was that?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

NoNukes said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This particular argument has been going on between Spike Lee and Quentin Tarantino for at least a decade already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Densely Washington got into the argument when Tony Scott brought Tarantino in to punch up the dialogue for Crimson Tide. How long ago was that?
Click to expand...


Yep, Tarantino and Denzel have been going at it about this as well. Samuel L. Jackson has talked about it as well, on Tarantino's side.


----------



## Sunni Man

Spike Lee just stirred up this controversy for no other reason than to get his name back into the media headlines.


----------



## Oddball

Synthaholic said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tarantino is the most overrated producer/director/writer of our time.
> 
> 'nuf said.
> 
> 
> 
> True, but that said, Spike Lee is just wrong.
Click to expand...

Well, when you're the #2 most overrated producer/director/writer of our time, you have to keep your name out there somehow.


----------



## MikeK

_"The American negro will not truly be free until the word ****** no longer troubles him.  Because the striking of chains and the death of Jim Crow does not free the mind."_  (James Baldwin; speaking at Columbia University, December, 1964.)


----------



## Noomi

Sunni Man said:


> The movie is about a slave owner in the south before the Civil War.
> 
> So to maintain correct era dialouge in the movie; the word ****** is liberally used.
> 
> 
> The use of the word ****** is historically accurate and apropo for the time period.
> 
> But another film maker Spike Lee says that it's just blatant racism and has no place in the movie.
> 
> 
> Agree or disagree?



If that is the word used back then, then it should be in the film.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Sunni Man said:


> The movie is about a slave owner in the south before the Civil War.
> 
> So to maintain correct era dialouge in the movie; the word ****** is liberally used.
> 
> 
> The use of the word ****** is historically accurate and apropo for the time period.
> 
> But another film maker Spike Lee says that it's just blatant racism and has no place in the movie.
> 
> 
> Agree or disagree?



Wow - Spike Lee and Quinten Tarantino don't like each other? This is news to me.


----------



## Katzndogz

ABikerSailor said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it is historically accurate why was Huckleberry Finn and Tom Sawyer rewritten to eliminate the term?   The complaint is not that it was used but that like Tarantino's use of violence over used.  Stuffing it in wherever it would fit instead of where it was the most effective at advancing the narrative.   If someone doesn't like it they are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Sawyer and Huck Finn were re-written to satisfy the PC bullshitters.
> 
> Might wanna check again, back to that time, and see how many times the word "******" was actually used in what was considered "polite speech".
> 
> You'd be surprised.
Click to expand...


At one time it was polite speech.  It didn't become a bad word until the 60s when it was declared unmentionable.  At one time FUCK was a legal term used in the same way we say DUI.


----------



## YoungRepublican

Oddball said:


> Tarantino is the most overrated producer/director/writer of our time.
> 
> 'nuf said.



Pulp Fiction
Jackie Brown
Resevoir Dogs
Both Kill Bills
Inglourious Bastards

All solid movies..Idk what youre talkin about.


----------



## MaryL

I think Spike Lee needs to reacquaint himself with reality. Slavery may have been like the holocaust, but, get real, DUDE. They are over. And they are both valid subjects for modern media.  With all DUE respect to Spike&#8230;Spike is showing what a out of touch dweeb he is.


----------



## Warrior102

Sunni Man said:


> The movie is about a slave owner in the south before the Civil War.
> 
> So to maintain correct era dialouge in the movie; the word ****** is liberally used.
> 
> 
> The use of the word ****** is historically accurate and apropo for the time period.
> 
> But another film maker Spike Lee says that it's just blatant racism and has no place in the movie.
> 
> 
> Agree or disagree?



How many times is the N word used in the Whiite House every day by the Secret Service and the military charged to watch over this first family of fools?


----------



## NLT

Jamie foxx gets to kill a whole lot of whiteys. damn you would think that would make spiky happy. There aint no making them black people happy.


----------



## MaryL

What is the last relevant Spike Lee  film you saw? 15 years ago? Maybe he is jealous of Terentino?   I am getting that vibe here,  I still like "Do the right thing". Lee has gotten off the right track and needs to refocus.


----------



## Sallow

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The movie is about a slave owner in the south before the Civil War.
> 
> So to maintain correct era dialouge in the movie; the word ****** is liberally used.
> 
> 
> The use of the word ****** is historically accurate and apropo for the time period.
> 
> But another film maker Spike Lee says that it's just blatant racism and has no place in the movie.
> 
> 
> Agree or disagree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - Spike Lee and Quinten Tarantino don't like each other? This is news to me.
Click to expand...


If you follow Spike Lee at all, you'd find out he's pretty opinionated.

I like some of his films..but otherwise, I pretty much discount everything he says in public.


----------



## Sallow

Katzndogz said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it is historically accurate why was Huckleberry Finn and Tom Sawyer rewritten to eliminate the term?   The complaint is not that it was used but that like Tarantino's use of violence over used.  Stuffing it in wherever it would fit instead of where it was the most effective at advancing the narrative.   If someone doesn't like it they are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Sawyer and Huck Finn were re-written to satisfy the PC bullshitters.
> 
> Might wanna check again, back to that time, and see how many times the word "******" was actually used in what was considered "polite speech".
> 
> You'd be surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At one time it was polite speech.  It didn't become a bad word until the 60s when it was declared unmentionable.  At one time FUCK was a legal term used in the same way we say DUI.
Click to expand...


No..actually it wasn't.

It was considered vulgar.

Read some of the books that came out around that time. With a few exceptions the word doesn't really appear.


----------



## PredFan

Perhaps this has been said already, but it's kinda/sorta a period piece, and back then I believe "******" was a commonly used slur.


----------



## Sunni Man

PredFan said:


> Perhaps this has been said already, but it's kinda/sorta a period piece, and back then I believe "******" was a commonly used slur.


In that time period the word ****** wasn't a slur; but just a standard descriptive term for a black person.


----------



## Samson

Sallow said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tarantino is the most overrated producer/director/writer of our time.
> 
> 'nuf said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who "overrated" him?
> 
> The Free Market?
Click to expand...


I usually like Tarantino...but as a middle aged white guy, I'm not interested in this movie, mainly because I find the Title, "Django," idiotic.

I'm saving my money to see "Orenthal"


----------



## MaryL

How many times did Spike Lee use the  word ******? I read Samuel Clemens   AKA    Mark Twain use the  same word  a zillion amount of times,  I also hear blacks using the same word so?  It doesn&#8217;t mean ANYYHING anymore except   pretend to shock liberal white people. Get over it.


----------



## Brawd

It looks like a good movie, regardless if the slurs.


----------



## FJO

ABikerSailor said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it is historically accurate why was Huckleberry Finn and Tom Sawyer rewritten to eliminate the term?   The complaint is not that it was used but that like Tarantino's use of violence over used.  Stuffing it in wherever it would fit instead of where it was the most effective at advancing the narrative.   If someone doesn't like it they are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Sawyer and Huck Finn were re-written to satisfy the PC bullshitters.
> 
> Might wanna check again, back to that time, and see how many times the word "******" was actually used in what was considered "polite speech".
> 
> You'd be surprised.
Click to expand...


In time the word "******" became offensive.
Followed by the word "colored".
Followed by the word "black".

Any time now the expression "African-American" will be considered offensive.

Those with chip on the shoulder, like Spike Lee bitch and complain and bitch and complain.


----------



## FJO

MaryL said:


> How many times did Spike Lee use the  word ******? I read Samuel Clemens   AKA    Mark Twain use the  same word  a zillion amount of times,  I also hear blacks using the same word so?  It doesnt mean ANYYHING anymore except   pretend to shock liberal white people. Get over it.



If I remember correctly Mark Twain also committed the great sin of not calling/referring to Injun Joe as "Native American Joe".

What a piece of politically incorrect and insensitive racist crap Mark Twain was!!!!!


----------



## theDoctorisIn

MaryL said:


> What is the last relevant Spike Lee  film you saw? 15 years ago? Maybe he is jealous of Terentino?   I am getting that vibe here,  I still like "Do the right thing". Lee has gotten off the right track and needs to refocus.



"Inside Man" was excellent, and that was in 2006. I have high hopes for his re-make of _Oldboy_ as well, that's coming out next year.

I'm not the biggest Spike Lee fan, but he's made some great movies.


----------



## Zoom

Sunni Man said:


> The movie is about a slave owner in the south before the Civil War.
> 
> So to maintain correct era dialouge in the movie; the word ****** is liberally used.
> 
> 
> The use of the word ****** is historically accurate and apropo for the time period.
> 
> But another film maker Spike Lee says that it's just blatant racism and has no place in the movie.
> 
> 
> Agree or disagree?



I saw the movie, I am black and I could care less what Spike Lee said, that movie was great.


----------



## Zoom

YoungRepublican said:


> Django was an awesome movie.. My personal movie opinion is check it out. Movies are so damn expensive now a days, but this one was worth the 10 bucks



Caught it on Christmas day at 1200.  Cost me $15.00 total for me and my wife.  

Nice.


----------



## Zoom

Warrior102 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The movie is about a slave owner in the south before the Civil War.
> 
> So to maintain correct era dialouge in the movie; the word ****** is liberally used.
> 
> 
> The use of the word ****** is historically accurate and apropo for the time period.
> 
> But another film maker Spike Lee says that it's just blatant racism and has no place in the movie.
> 
> 
> Agree or disagree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times is the N word used in the Whiite House every day by the Secret Service and the military charged to watch over this first family of fools?
Click to expand...


So when the secret service is watching Obama's daughters, they are calling them that when they go home?

You fucking ass, they are professionals, have honor (something you have no idea of) and do their jobs with pride.  

Fuck, you are an ass.  You really are.


----------



## Zoom

MaryL said:


> How many times did Spike Lee use the  word ******? I read Samuel Clemens   AKA    Mark Twain use the  same word  a zillion amount of times,  I also hear blacks using the same word so?  It doesnt mean ANYYHING anymore except   pretend to shock liberal white people. Get over it.



So, walk up to a group of young, black gentlemen and call each and every one of them that....since you are saying it doesnt mean anything to them.  Let us know how that turned out.


----------



## tinydancer

Zoom said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times did Spike Lee use the  word ******? I read Samuel Clemens   AKA    Mark Twain use the  same word  a zillion amount of times,  I also hear blacks using the same word so?  It doesn&#8217;t mean ANYYHING anymore except   pretend to shock liberal white people. Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, walk up to a group of young, black gentlemen and call each and every one of them that....since you are saying it doesnt mean anything to them.  Let us know how that turned out.
Click to expand...


Never a problem for me. And I am very very very white. And I have crossed most of North America. I'm a pale face. 

In the south and I do love this phrase when you figure out a real problem in your house hold, you say you ****** rigged it. 

It's the best compliment you can give.

American blacks who have risen in D ranks are the most racist people on the planet.I've never met the like. Racist to the core. 

Hell's bells American blacks wont even recognize that the first slaves in America were Irish children that Cromwell shipped over.


----------



## tinydancer

Zoom said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times did Spike Lee use the  word ******? I read Samuel Clemens   AKA    Mark Twain use the  same word  a zillion amount of times,  I also hear blacks using the same word so?  It doesnt mean ANYYHING anymore except   pretend to shock liberal white people. Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, walk up to a group of young, black gentlemen and call each and every one of them that....since you are saying it doesnt mean anything to them.  Let us know how that turned out.
Click to expand...


Why would you even think this? In the old days oh Lord slap me up side the head my dad could pull over and he did and ask a bunch of black kids for directions to hit the Kings highway. 

Black or white ? No matter.


----------



## Zoom

tinydancer said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times did Spike Lee use the  word ******? I read Samuel Clemens   AKA    Mark Twain use the  same word  a zillion amount of times,  I also hear blacks using the same word so?  It doesnt mean ANYYHING anymore except   pretend to shock liberal white people. Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, walk up to a group of young, black gentlemen and call each and every one of them that....since you are saying it doesnt mean anything to them.  Let us know how that turned out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never a problem for me. And I am very very very white. And I have crossed most of North America. I'm a pale face.
> 
> In the south and I do love this phrase when you figure out a real problem in your house hold, you say you ****** rigged it.
> 
> It's the best compliment you can give.
> 
> American blacks who have risen in D ranks are the most racist people on the planet.I've never met the like. Racist to the core.
> 
> Hell's bells American blacks wont even recognize that the first slaves in America were Irish children that Cromwell shipped over.
Click to expand...

Well, I am black.  Call me one.


----------



## Politico

Man onlu you people could turn a movie into a racial incident.



Zoom said:


> So when the secret service is watching Obama's daughters, they are calling them that when they go home?
> 
> You fucking ass, they are professionals, have honor (something you have no idea of) and do their jobs with pride.
> 
> Fuck, you are an ass.  You really are.



Seriously. They don't direspect the President. Now hookers, that's a completely different thing.


----------



## Sunni Man

tinydancer said:


> In the south and I do love this phrase when you figure out a real problem in your house hold, you say you ****** rigged it.
> 
> It's the best compliment you can give.


In my part of the south, actually the southwest, the term "****** rigged" ment a very poor repair of inferior quality.

And a "third rate ****** rig" was the worst of the worst.


----------



## pinqy

Sunni Man said:


> The movie is about a slave owner in the south before the Civil War.
> 
> So to maintain correct era dialouge in the movie; the word ****** is liberally used.
> 
> 
> The use of the word ****** is historically accurate and apropo for the time period.
> 
> But another film maker Spike Lee says that it's just blatant racism and has no place in the movie.
> 
> 
> Agree or disagree?


I disagree that Spike Lee said anything of the sort about this movie. Mr Lee did complain about use of the word in Jackie Brown.


----------



## Pogo

tinydancer said:


> Hell's bells American blacks wont even recognize that the first slaves in America were Irish children that Cromwell shipped over.



I'm impressed that somebody knows about the Irish slaves.  Up to 80,000 of them were sent to the West Indies in the 1650s, mostly girls, in the daze of the English witch craze.  Cromwell's massacres in Ireland and subsequent shipping residents of this pagan stronghold had a religious eliminationist motive.  The Irish slaves being interbred with Africans there is said to be the source of the similarities between the Irish brogue and the Jamaican accent, and it's suggested that there were into the 19th century blacks on the islands who spoke Gaelic.

It seems these were preceded though by the first African slaves who landed in Virginia in 1619 carried by a Dutch ship that stole them from a Spanish one.  At this point a precedent had already been set in Brazil where slaves had been traded for sixty years.  Not that a chronology really makes a difference, just historical perspective.

The last post is well taken - we still have no evidence that Spike Lee actually said what the OP claims.


----------



## Sunni Man

A little known fact is that it was Dutch Jews who started the slave trade to the Americas from the city of New Amsterdam; later renamed New York City.


----------



## Montrovant

tinydancer said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times did Spike Lee use the  word ******? I read Samuel Clemens   AKA    Mark Twain use the  same word  a zillion amount of times,  I also hear blacks using the same word so?  It doesnt mean ANYYHING anymore except   pretend to shock liberal white people. Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, walk up to a group of young, black gentlemen and call each and every one of them that....since you are saying it doesnt mean anything to them.  Let us know how that turned out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never a problem for me. And I am very very very white. And I have crossed most of North America. I'm a pale face.
> 
> In the south and I do love this phrase when you figure out a real problem in your house hold, you say you ****** rigged it.
> 
> It's the best compliment you can give.
> 
> American blacks who have risen in D ranks are the most racist people on the planet.I've never met the like. Racist to the core.
> 
> Hell's bells American blacks wont even recognize that the first slaves in America were Irish children that Cromwell shipped over.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pogo

Montrovant said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, walk up to a group of young, black gentlemen and call each and every one of them that....since you are saying it doesnt mean anything to them.  Let us know how that turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never a problem for me. And I am very very very white. And I have crossed most of North America. I'm a pale face.
> 
> In the south and I do love this phrase when you figure out a real problem in your house hold, you say you ****** rigged it.
> 
> It's the best compliment you can give.
> 
> American blacks who have risen in D ranks are the most racist people on the planet.I've never met the like. Racist to the core.
> 
> Hell's bells American blacks wont even recognize that the first slaves in America were Irish children that Cromwell shipped over.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Again since the Irish slaves went to the West Indies, apparently TD used the phrase "in America" in the greater continental sense of "the Americas".  Which would make TD's chronology, as well as the idea of the "Dutch Jews", doubly wrong since the slave trade in Brazil (1550s) preceded both the West Indies (1650s) and what is now the US (1619).  That's where slave traffic to the Americas begins: Portugal, shipping them to Brazil.

(/offtopic)


----------



## Rocko

Everyone I know told me how great a movie it was, so I saw it, and was very unimpressed. QT sucks.


----------



## Pogo

Rocko said:


> Everyone I know told me how great a movie it was, so I saw it, and was very unimpressed. QT sucks.



Since it's not about the real Django, I'm not even interested.  Cheap title trick.


----------



## Article 15

Sallow said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tarantino is the most overrated producer/director/writer of our time.
> 
> 'nuf said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who "overrated" him?
> 
> The Free Market?
Click to expand...




Sick burn.


----------



## Article 15

tinydancer said:


> In the south and I do love this phrase when you figure out a real problem in your house hold, you say you ****** rigged it.
> 
> It's the best compliment you can give.



Wow.


----------



## 007

Article 15 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the south and I do love this phrase when you figure out a real problem in your house hold, you say you ****** rigged it.
> 
> It's the best compliment you can give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
Click to expand...


Now pretend you've never heard that.

Lying homo.


----------



## Article 15

007 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the south and I do love this phrase when you figure out a real problem in your house hold, you say you ****** rigged it.
> 
> It's the best compliment you can give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now pretend you've never heard that.
> 
> Lying homo.
Click to expand...


^racist homo thinks "****** rig" is an endearing term


----------



## MW33

You see, it is perfectly alright for Spike Lee to use ****** in any context he wishes and it's not racist. Does equality say it's okay for a black person to say ****** but it is absolutely wrong for any one else to say it. That is equality in America.
I have got some news, to say someone can do something because of their race and someone of any other race can't do it. To say that one race can say or do something that other races are not allowed to do is the definition of racisism. Eat on that *Spike Malcom Lee X*. Now for someone else to say the word ******, well that's racist


----------



## MW33

Amen


----------



## MW33

I will not stop saying ****** until I don't hear the words honky or cracker any more. Tit for tat.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Django sucked.


----------



## Cowman

I just saw Django. What a badass movie. I'm sure usage of the world ****** makes quite a few white people real uncomfortable. They might even call the movie "un-American" because of how uncomfortable it makes them feel. But that's just remarkably telling.

We have an awful history in this country, and while Django was certainly fictional, real awful shit went down and a whole hell of a lot of real awful white people existed.

They were sorry excuses for Americans. Django gives you a little bit of satisfaction in seeing fictional versions of those types of characters blown to shit.


----------



## Samson

Cowman said:


> I just saw Django. What a badass movie. ..... Django gives you a little bit of satisfaction in seeing fictional versions of those types of characters blown to shit.





You do realize that the movie was about fictional characters, right?

I like Tarantino, but Django was no more historically accurate than "Kill Bill."


If you think this is the only portrayal of cruel whites, then I guess you've been under a rock most of your life: Rent "Roots," or see any movie made in the past 50 years about blacks in the USA.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Sunni Man said:


> The movie is about a slave owner in the south before the Civil War.  So to maintain correct era dialouge in the movie; the word ****** is liberally used.  The use of the word ****** is historically accurate and apropo for the time period.
> 
> But another film maker Spike Lee says that it's just blatant racism and has no place in the movie.
> 
> Agree or disagree?



Mark Twain would disagree, I think, with Lee.


----------



## rdean

Republicans use the word millions of times every day I'm sure.  To sit there and gleefully count the number of times it's said pretty much proves it.


----------



## Truthseeker420

Oddball said:


> Tarantino is the most overrated producer/director/writer of our time.
> 
> 'nuf said.



How so?


----------



## Truthseeker420

Warrior102 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The movie is about a slave owner in the south before the Civil War.
> 
> So to maintain correct era dialouge in the movie; the word ****** is liberally used.
> 
> 
> The use of the word ****** is historically accurate and apropo for the time period.
> 
> But another film maker Spike Lee says that it's just blatant racism and has no place in the movie.
> 
> 
> Agree or disagree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times is the N word used in the Whiite House every day by the Secret Service and the military charged to watch over this first family of fools?
Click to expand...


about the same amount of times you hear ignorant asshole in your life....

"N word"? lol does your wife make you sit down and pee?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Samson said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw Django. What a badass movie. ..... Django gives you a little bit of satisfaction in seeing fictional versions of those types of characters blown to shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that the movie was about fictional characters, right?
> 
> I like Tarantino, but Django was no more historically accurate than "Kill Bill."
> 
> 
> If you think this is the only portrayal of cruel whites, then I guess you've been under a rock most of your life: Rent "Roots," or see any movie made in the past 50 years about blacks in the USA.
Click to expand...


Yanno................I wonder how many times the word "******" was used in the Roots miniseries?


----------



## MikeK

Zoom said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times did Spike Lee use the  word ******? I read Samuel Clemens   AKA    Mark Twain use the  same word  a zillion amount of times,  I also hear blacks using the same word so?  It doesnt mean ANYYHING anymore except   pretend to shock liberal white people. Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, walk up to a group of young, black gentlemen and call each and every one of them that....since you are saying it doesnt mean anything to them.  Let us know how that turned out.
Click to expand...

Borrowing on your scenario, just walking up to a group of Black men and calling them ******* is asking for an ass-kicking -- which would be well-deserved.  

But I have a problem with the idea that it's okay for Blacks to presumptuously _forbid_ Whites to use that word academically or in any way other than a direct personal insult.  Because no one has the right to make authoritative demands on the vocabulary of others


----------



## poet

Sunni Man said:


> The movie is about a slave owner in the south before the Civil War.
> 
> So to maintain correct era dialouge in the movie; the word ****** is liberally used.
> 
> 
> The use of the word ****** is historically accurate and apropo for the time period.
> 
> But another film maker Spike Lee says that it's just blatant racism and has no place in the movie.
> 
> 
> Agree or disagree?



Haven't seen the film, but from what I've heard....whites are justifiably painted "negatively" in the film. For that, I excuse the overuse of the word, in lieu of whites being depicted accurately as "vile", in context.


----------



## poet

MikeK said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times did Spike Lee use the  word ******? I read Samuel Clemens   AKA    Mark Twain use the  same word  a zillion amount of times,  I also hear blacks using the same word so?  It doesnt mean ANYYHING anymore except   pretend to shock liberal white people. Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, walk up to a group of young, black gentlemen and call each and every one of them that....since you are saying it doesnt mean anything to them.  Let us know how that turned out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Borrowing on your scenario, just walking up to a group of Black men and calling them ******* is asking for an ass-kicking -- which would be well-deserved.
> 
> But I have a problem with the idea that it's okay for Blacks to presumptuously _forbid_ Whites to use that word academically or in any way other than a direct personal insult.  Because no one has the right to make authoritative demands on the vocabulary of others
Click to expand...


I have a problem with anyone using the word. I say whites who use the word, academically or otherwise,  are bucking for a fight.


----------



## poet

tinydancer said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The movie is about a slave owner in the south before the Civil War.
> 
> So to maintain correct era dialouge in the movie; the word ****** is liberally used.
> 
> 
> The use of the word ****** is historically accurate and apropo for the time period.
> 
> But another film maker Spike Lee says that it's just blatant racism and has no place in the movie.
> 
> 
> Agree or disagree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has every place in a movie because the word ****** was real.  Screw everyone else who thinks it shouldn't be used now in a historical sense when gang bangers call each other ******* on a day to day.
> 
> Hell's bells I come from the time period when a hoe was a gardening instrument and I'm not suing the ass out of some rap company now.
> 
> Now historically, one has to use ******. Two ways. ****** in derogatory terms. Horrid. But it happened. There were worse terms that were more disgusting than that.
> 
> Or ****** in a good way like" ****** riggin" when I lived south. That was a term that applied to you if you could find the best way to do something without paying the man, you called it "****** riggin".
> 
> Highest compliment you could give anyone on the planet. You had made it man. It meant you figured out a way that you beat the man.
> 
> Colloquialisms are tough especially with pc cops. Too bad. Because so many times they help define a region or a history.
Click to expand...


The word has no "good way" usage. You're insane.  POS racist ****.


----------



## poet

Katzndogz said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it is historically accurate why was Huckleberry Finn and Tom Sawyer rewritten to eliminate the term?   The complaint is not that it was used but that like Tarantino's use of violence over used.  Stuffing it in wherever it would fit instead of where it was the most effective at advancing the narrative.   If someone doesn't like it they are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Sawyer and Huck Finn were re-written to satisfy the PC bullshitters.
> 
> Might wanna check again, back to that time, and see how many times the word "******" was actually used in what was considered "polite speech".
> 
> You'd be surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At one time it was polite speech.  It didn't become a bad word until the 60s when it was declared unmentionable.  At one time FUCK was a legal term used in the same way we say DUI.
Click to expand...


Lies and sissy chatter. Polite speech? Never.


----------



## poet

Warrior102 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The movie is about a slave owner in the south before the Civil War.
> 
> So to maintain correct era dialouge in the movie; the word ****** is liberally used.
> 
> 
> The use of the word ****** is historically accurate and apropo for the time period.
> 
> But another film maker Spike Lee says that it's just blatant racism and has no place in the movie.
> 
> 
> Agree or disagree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times is the N word used in the Whiite House every day by the Secret Service and the military charged to watch over this first family of fools?
Click to expand...


Probably, too many times. I think using the word should be punishable by death.


----------



## poet

tinydancer said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times did Spike Lee use the  word ******? I read Samuel Clemens   AKA    Mark Twain use the  same word  a zillion amount of times,  I also hear blacks using the same word so?  It doesnt mean ANYYHING anymore except   pretend to shock liberal white people. Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, walk up to a group of young, black gentlemen and call each and every one of them that....since you are saying it doesnt mean anything to them.  Let us know how that turned out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never a problem for me. And I am very very very white. And I have crossed most of North America. I'm a pale face.
> 
> In the south and I do love this phrase when you figure out a real problem in your house hold, you say you ****** rigged it.
> 
> It's the best compliment you can give.
> 
> American blacks who have risen in D ranks are the most racist people on the planet.I've never met the like. Racist to the core.
> 
> Hell's bells American blacks wont even recognize that the first slaves in America were Irish children that Cromwell shipped over.
Click to expand...


This is the mark of the mentally disturbed....totally irrational and devoid of a moral compass. Dangerous, in fact.


----------



## poet

Zoom said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, walk up to a group of young, black gentlemen and call each and every one of them that....since you are saying it doesnt mean anything to them.  Let us know how that turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never a problem for me. And I am very very very white. And I have crossed most of North America. I'm a pale face.
> 
> In the south and I do love this phrase when you figure out a real problem in your house hold, you say you ****** rigged it.
> 
> It's the best compliment you can give.
> 
> American blacks who have risen in D ranks are the most racist people on the planet.I've never met the like. Racist to the core.
> 
> Hell's bells American blacks wont even recognize that the first slaves in America were Irish children that Cromwell shipped over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I am black.  Call me one.
Click to expand...


And live to tell it. I know you're right.


----------



## poet

Article 15 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now pretend you've never heard that.
> 
> Lying homo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^racist homo thinks "****** rig" is an endearing term
Click to expand...


Really. And both he and she should say it, "loudly", in the presence of newly released black felons, that happen to surround them in an alleyway. I'm sure "endearing" will take on a "whole new meaning".


----------



## poet

MW33 said:


> I will not stop saying ****** until I don't hear the words honky or cracker any more. Tit for tat.



I doubt it will take that long. Say it loud and say it often. Just tell me where to send flowers.


----------



## poet

ABikerSailor said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw Django. What a badass movie. ..... Django gives you a little bit of satisfaction in seeing fictional versions of those types of characters blown to shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that the movie was about fictional characters, right?
> 
> I like Tarantino, but Django was no more historically accurate than "Kill Bill."
> 
> 
> If you think this is the only portrayal of cruel whites, then I guess you've been under a rock most of your life: Rent "Roots," or see any movie made in the past 50 years about blacks in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yanno................I wonder how many times the word "******" was used in the Roots miniseries?
Click to expand...

A lot. "In context". The problem lies in the fact that context is missing in real life. There is no context.


----------



## Cowman

Samson said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw Django. What a badass movie. ..... Django gives you a little bit of satisfaction *in seeing fictional versions of those types of characters* blown to shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that the movie was about fictional characters, right?
> 
> I like Tarantino, but Django was no more historically accurate than "Kill Bill."
> 
> 
> If you think this is the only portrayal of cruel whites, then I guess you've been under a rock most of your life: Rent "Roots," or see any movie made in the past 50 years about blacks in the USA.
Click to expand...


Are you dumb? Did you not read IN WHAT YOU QUOTED, me saying FICTIONAL VERSIONS OF TYPES OF CHARACTERS? I bolded it for you, so you can't NOT see it again.

God damn.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

As long as "******" is only used 108 times then I'm cool with it. If it were 117 times then I would have had a real problem with it.


----------



## MikeK

poet said:


> I have a problem with anyone using the word. I say whites who use the word, academically or otherwise,  are bucking for a fight.


1)  Does _". . .bucking for a fight"_ mean you would physically attack any White person who used the word _******,_ regardless of context?


2)  What are your thoughts about Blacks who use the word in almost every sentence?


3)  What is the definition of the word, _******?_  What exactly does it mean?  


4)  What do you think of the following quotation?   

_"The American negro will not truly be free until the word ****** no longer troubles him.  Because the striking of chains and the death of Jim Crow does not free the mind."_  (James Baldwin; speaking at Columbia University, December, 1964.)


----------



## LilOlLady

Much ado about nothing. ALL movies about race use racial slurs. There really a movie called "Poor White Trash"I loved the movie and did not think it racist at all.


----------



## Misty

Cowman said:


> I just saw Django. What a badass movie. I'm sure usage of the world ****** makes quite a few white people real uncomfortable. They might even call the movie "un-American" because of how uncomfortable it makes them feel. But that's just remarkably telling.
> 
> We have an awful history in this country, and while Django was certainly fictional, real awful shit went down and a whole hell of a lot of real awful white people existed.
> 
> They were sorry excuses for Americans. Django gives you a little bit of satisfaction in seeing fictional versions of those types of characters blown to shit.



You know what dude, I don't have an awful history in this country. I have a wonderful history in this country. 

And seeing this subject rehashed over and over again does make me feel uncomfortable but I nor my ancestors had anything to do with racism nor slavery. 

We now have a black President and many blacks are still treated like slaves by our government.


----------



## MikeK

Misty said:


> We now have a black President and many blacks are still treated like slaves by our government.


Please understand I am not being argumentatively smart-ass in asking for specific examples of government treating Blacks like _slaves._  That just seems somewhat severe, but I won't discount it until I read what you have to say.


----------



## Cowman

Misty said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw Django. What a badass movie. I'm sure usage of the world ****** makes quite a few white people real uncomfortable. They might even call the movie "un-American" because of how uncomfortable it makes them feel. But that's just remarkably telling.
> 
> We have an awful history in this country, and while Django was certainly fictional, real awful shit went down and a whole hell of a lot of real awful white people existed.
> 
> They were sorry excuses for Americans. Django gives you a little bit of satisfaction in seeing fictional versions of those types of characters blown to shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what dude, I don't have an awful history in this country. I have a wonderful history in this country.
> 
> And seeing this subject rehashed over and over again does make me feel uncomfortable but I nor my ancestors had anything to do with racism nor slavery.
> 
> We now have a black President and many blacks are still treated like slaves by our government.
Click to expand...


Wow, you people are fucking ridiculous, always with the "blacks are slaves" thing. Black people JUST CANNOT HAVE ANY WILLPOWER in your mind... they are all always apparently "willful slaves" when they choose their own political course.

And yes, we do have an awful history. Our history of slave owning is one of our biggest stains.

How do you know your ancestors had nothing to do with racism?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Man there were some funny sh*t in that movie....
God I laughed hard at this.........


----------



## poet

MikeK said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a problem with anyone using the word. I say whites who use the word, academically or otherwise,  are bucking for a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  Does _". . .bucking for a fight"_ mean you would physically attack any White person who used the word _******,_ regardless of context?
> 
> 
> 2)  What are your thoughts about Blacks who use the word in almost every sentence?
> 
> 
> 3)  What is the definition of the word, _******?_  What exactly does it mean?
> 
> 
> 4)  What do you think of the following quotation?
> 
> _"The American negro will not truly be free until the word ****** no longer troubles him.  Because the striking of chains and the death of Jim Crow does not free the mind."_  (James Baldwin; speaking at Columbia University, December, 1964.)
Click to expand...


1. Directly at me? Probably. Academically? I would publicly humiliate them. 
2. I don't associate with blacks who use the word. I think they do the black community a disservice by using the word. How can you frown on "whites" using it, when you're using it?3. Really? Look it up in a standard dictionary. 
4. I agree with Baldwin. It's not a word I answer to...it does not define me. But I will challenge anyone using it.


----------



## Montrovant

poet said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a problem with anyone using the word. I say whites who use the word, academically or otherwise,  are bucking for a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  Does _". . .bucking for a fight"_ mean you would physically attack any White person who used the word _******,_ regardless of context?
> 
> 
> 2)  What are your thoughts about Blacks who use the word in almost every sentence?
> 
> 
> 3)  What is the definition of the word, _******?_  What exactly does it mean?
> 
> 
> 4)  What do you think of the following quotation?
> 
> _"The American negro will not truly be free until the word ****** no longer troubles him.  Because the striking of chains and the death of Jim Crow does not free the mind."_  (James Baldwin; speaking at Columbia University, December, 1964.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Directly at me? Probably. Academically? I would publicly humiliate them.
> 2. I don't associate with blacks who use the word. I think they do the black community a disservice by using the word. How can you frown on "whites" using it, when you're using it?3. Really? Look it up in a standard dictionary.
> 4. I agree with Baldwin. It's not a word I answer to...it does not define me. But I will challenge anyone using it.
Click to expand...


Attacking someone who uses it toward you, or humiliating someone who uses it in an academic fashion, but you agree with the quote?

I'm sorry, how is that no longer being troubled by the word ******?  That sounds like a perfect example of being troubled by the word!


----------



## poet

Montrovant said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1)  Does _". . .bucking for a fight"_ mean you would physically attack any White person who used the word _******,_ regardless of context?
> 
> 
> 2)  What are your thoughts about Blacks who use the word in almost every sentence?
> 
> 
> 3)  What is the definition of the word, _******?_  What exactly does it mean?
> 
> 
> 4)  What do you think of the following quotation?
> 
> _"The American negro will not truly be free until the word ****** no longer troubles him.  Because the striking of chains and the death of Jim Crow does not free the mind."_  (James Baldwin; speaking at Columbia University, December, 1964.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Directly at me? Probably. Academically? I would publicly humiliate them.
> 2. I don't associate with blacks who use the word. I think they do the black community a disservice by using the word. How can you frown on "whites" using it, when you're using it?3. Really? Look it up in a standard dictionary.
> 4. I agree with Baldwin. It's not a word I answer to...it does not define me. But I will challenge anyone using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Attacking someone who uses it toward you, or humiliating someone who uses it in an academic fashion, but you agree with the quote?
> 
> I'm sorry, how is that no longer being troubled by the word ******?  That sounds like a perfect example of being troubled by the word!
Click to expand...


Why are you interested? Are you planning on using the word, anytime soon? And Baldwin said he wasn't troubled by the word. I didn't say that. Reading and word comprehension are fundamental.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

This reminds me of the false outrage about "Gran Torino"...they were so busy criticizing and accusing racism that they couldn't see that the movie was the very opposite.
 Typical PC Police...


----------



## Montrovant

poet said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Directly at me? Probably. Academically? I would publicly humiliate them.
> 2. I don't associate with blacks who use the word. I think they do the black community a disservice by using the word. How can you frown on "whites" using it, when you're using it?3. Really? Look it up in a standard dictionary.
> 4. I agree with Baldwin. It's not a word I answer to...it does not define me. But I will challenge anyone using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking someone who uses it toward you, or humiliating someone who uses it in an academic fashion, but you agree with the quote?
> 
> I'm sorry, how is that no longer being troubled by the word ******?  That sounds like a perfect example of being troubled by the word!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you interested? Are you planning on using the word, anytime soon? And Baldwin said he wasn't troubled by the word. I didn't say that. Reading and word comprehension are fundamental.
Click to expand...


Why am I interested?  This is a message board, I read your post and it didn't seem consistent.  

I actually used the word ****** in my previous post.  There, I did it again.  So yes!  

If you want to get snarky about it, Baldwin doesn't actually say that he is untroubled by the word ****** in the quote, either.


----------



## poet

Montrovant said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking someone who uses it toward you, or humiliating someone who uses it in an academic fashion, but you agree with the quote?
> 
> I'm sorry, how is that no longer being troubled by the word ******?  That sounds like a perfect example of being troubled by the word!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you interested? Are you planning on using the word, anytime soon? And Baldwin said he wasn't troubled by the word. I didn't say that. Reading and word comprehension are fundamental.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why am I interested?  This is a message board, I read your post and it didn't seem consistent.
> 
> I actually used the word ****** in my previous post.  There, I did it again.  So yes!
> 
> If you want to get snarky about it, Baldwin doesn't actually say that he is untroubled by the word ****** in the quote, either.
Click to expand...


Really? Did using it, make your dick hard?  No doubt. Get snarky? I stay snarky. Problem?


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know..................in this case, it is political correctness gone overboard.  

Not only is it just a movie, but back then people really did talk like that.  Did anyone get all up in arms when the Roots miniseries was shown on television?  No.  It told a story, and because of the time, again, they used the word "******" quite a bit in it.

But..............then again..................it was about slavery.  Granted, Roots is historical fiction, and Django is just fiction, but both were using language that was common at the time.


----------



## Montrovant

poet said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you interested? Are you planning on using the word, anytime soon? And Baldwin said he wasn't troubled by the word. I didn't say that. Reading and word comprehension are fundamental.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I interested?  This is a message board, I read your post and it didn't seem consistent.
> 
> I actually used the word ****** in my previous post.  There, I did it again.  So yes!
> 
> If you want to get snarky about it, Baldwin doesn't actually say that he is untroubled by the word ****** in the quote, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Did using it, make your dick hard?  No doubt. Get snarky? I stay snarky. Problem?
Click to expand...


Is this what you mean by humiliating people who use the word ******, no matter the circumstance?  I hope not.


----------



## Mr. H.

I finally watched this. It was pretty good.


----------



## Synthaholic

I read that Leo had a real tough time with saying ****** so many times.

Also, when he slams his hand down on the table he actually did cut his hand, and just went with it, even using the blood to rub all over Kerry Washington's face.


----------

